# Housebreaking frustrations



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

I am at my wits end with Cooper. I have been up with him for three hours and we have went outside probably 6 times. He has had 3 accidents in the house this morning! He pees every time I go outside, but if I take my eyes off of him for a second, he squats in the house too. He's been great about not going in his crate or in his bed.

I have read everything on house training. I have an alarm set to take him out every 20 minutes. I just can't get it to sink in for him. Knowing that this could take up to a year for him to be fully house trained really makes me want to cry.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

:smilie_tischkante: I have no idea why thread posted twice.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you have trigger words? I use "make and pee pee." I also used the wee wee pads with the scent for training, which were like night and day with plain ones. That's what I learned from our trainer and also a treat after he goes on the pad. I would say, "good pee pee." When I thought he might have to go, I'd bring him to the pad and say make or pee pee or make a pee pee. I was able to train him within a week or so. He's for the most part house trained on wee wee pads, but will also go outside on grass.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> Do you have trigger words? I use "make and pee pee." I also used the wee wee pads with the scent for training, which were like night and day with plain ones. That's what I learned from our trainer and also a treat after he goes on the pad. I would say, "good pee pee." When I thought he might have to go, I'd bring him to the pad and say make or pee pee or make a pee pee. I was able to train him within a week or so. He's for the most part house trained on wee wee pads, but will also go outside on grass.


He hasn't showed any interest in the wee wee pads yet. The brand I bought says that they have an attractant on them, but he hasn't used them once and I have had them for a week. He goes outside most every time I take him out. If he doesn't, I crate him for 10 minutes and take him back out. Anytime he sniffs, I take him out. 

What brand of wee wee pads do you use?

EDIT: It would be helpful if I actually answered your question. LOL. 

I say "outside" and walk to the door. I then hook his leash on and say "outside" again. I let him walk around and find a good spot, and after he goes I praise him. Should I say a trigger word when I have him out there as well?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What do you do when you take him out? ie your routine?

I would let him out to pee then let him wander and see if he will pee more than once, if he is wandering around marking things in the yard eventually there will hardly be a drop left (and he's safe to bring in) . If wandering around the yard is not an option, I would walk around the yard with him on a leash (or just do this from the start so you can watch and see that he's peeing and how many times) so he'd had a chance to pee several times. Even playing or running around then back to walking with him. And this might take 5-10 minutes or so, rather than a quick run out to pee and run back in. It may take extra time but I found that I had to watch what he was doing and see that he was running out of pee, like when on a walk they still mark but nothing's left.

When he's trained/older and into the routine, I would expect it to be more like the quick in and out pee.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

Maglily said:


> What do you do when you take him out?


Usually I do let him sniff around and wander until he has peed a few times. The only time I don't is if it's the second time we have been out in the morning (because I am usually running late to work. :innocent

I feel like I am whining. LOL. I've never housebroken a dog before. It's hard stuff. Haha.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought Four Paws brand in Petco. Make sure they say training pads with the scent. Yes, I'd use a different word than outside for the actual going to the bathroom. He knows outside means going out of the house, but after that it could be anything. The trainer said any word you're comfortable with, but a specific word for the actual going. And be really enthusiastic about it and give the praise. I would clap and make a big deal when he did it. I still do, but I don't clap (lol). Now, I say"good pee pee" and he runs to the kitchen ahead of me and waits for a cookie! And just to let you know, I have 3 pee pee pads with trays-one in kitchen, bedroom and living room by the balcony. Quite often he'll go on a pad in a different room from me and not tell me, so I'm not constantly giving him cookies. Maybe 3 times a day-I also give pieces-not the whole cookie.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tips and support. It really helps me feel like I'm not alone in this venture. 

Cooper says all of this training is for the birds.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You really need a playpen, with a pee pad in it. I suggest very slightly dipping a teeny bit of the centre of the pee pad with a touch of his pee so he gets the same scent. Start at a time you know his bladder is full and he will have to go on the pad. Do not let him out unless you can watch him 100% of the time, a single accident can set you way back. If you start this way, you will find it way easier than having to wander around the garden all the time, and I find after that after full pee pad training, getting them to go in the garden is pretty easy anyway.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

AND a really super treat for going outside!!! A celebration Right then and there. Brign the treat out with you. I used cut up small pieces of chicken. Worked great.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

glo77 said:


> AND a really super treat for going outside!!! A celebration Right then and there. Brign the treat out with you. I used cut up small pieces of chicken. Worked great.


 yes a total party each time


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

glo77 said:


> AND a really super treat for going outside!!! A celebration Right then and there. Brign the treat out with you. I used cut up small pieces of chicken. Worked great.


Totally agreed with this. Praise and treats immediately. Lots of praise in a high pitched happy voice is what I did, and take the treats outside with you. I looked like a complete fool by clapping and getting so excited when I was housebreaking Pipper but it worked. After 2 days he KNEW he was supposed to pee outside. I never used pee pads.
It sounds like Cooper is peeing an awful lot though. I wonder if maybe a vet visit might be needed to check for a UTI.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know how frustrating it can be, I thought Maddie would never get pad trained, but just like that one day she caught on:chili: we buy the pads with the bullseye in the middle.
The problem I have is Maddie will not potty outside, I have walked her let her sniff etc, no way will she potty until I put down a potty pad on the ground.
It's embarrassing :blush: I thought she would catch on being Matilda goes outside.
Cooper sure is a cute little man :wub: I hope he catches on soon


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm giving advice but I was not very good at training Jodi, he came pee pad trained and still will use them sometimes. My training was for the outside only and how to avoid accidents. I forgot though, I should have confined him while he was inside, instead of giving him full access to the house (and my former carpet, now replaced).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good advice given here. Yes he needs to be in an ex-pen or Iris playpen type enclosure at this age with pee pads in it, place to sleep like his crate, water, food. He needs to "earn" getting out of "jail" free LOL by making on the pads if that's how you're training him and lots of treats and happiness when he does it. Then he's earned some time out of there. It should be for a while but then he'll need to go back in depending on how long he can hold his pee. It takes a while. When you leave the house he should be in there and not given free reign of the house. Its safest for him. I seem to recall someone here saying that if you have your dog out of the pen with you, tie his leash to your belt loop so that he's always there and doesn't go off to pee somewhere. And never yell at him for peeing in the wrong place. It will just make him want to hide where he's peeing from you so that you don't yell at him again.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I found it easier to train mine to use the pee pad only. They are natural on going outside. I'd leave the dog on the pen and right after letting him out, walk to the pad and say 'go potty!' 'On the pad!' Then like a fool I'd do a super big deal 'good job! Good potty on the pad! and give a special high value treat ONLY used for when they potty right. Having the best treat ever used only for that is very important. 

Then after a 15-30 min play session (depending on the dog age) do it again. I have 4 dogs and only 1 would go wrong out of excitement or cause she doesn't want to be away from me, I still walk her to the pad every morning and tell her to go potty. 

If you tell him to go way too often it can make him confused too, it's important to know when they most likely need to go - after a nap, after eating (5-10min after), after play sessions. 

Dom was fully trained at 4 months old, Ben took his time, only around 9 months old he was fully trained and they both have never had a mistake. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought training pads, but my fiance would rather train him to go outside only. He thinks that since he will already go outside, if we pad train him, it will set him back in terms of going outside. :smilie_tischkante: I want to talk to him and see if we can try to pad train him, but I did set out a few pads yesterday with a bit of his pee on them and he showed absolutely no interest. (Until he grabbed one and tore through the apartment with it :HistericalSmiley I think that if we get a pad tray that it would curb his intent to play with them, but I REALLY don't know how I am going to train him to go on the pad when he is used to me taking him outside. :smilie_tischkante:

Anyway. As for what we are doing now:
I do not have a pen for him. I have his crate and I try to watch him like a hawk when he is out of it. If he doesn't go when I take him out, I put him in his crate for 10 minutes and try again.

I take him out after he eats, after he naps, after we have played for about 25 minutes, when we wake up in the morning, and before we go to bed. 
I have been giving him a higher value treat right after he goes outside, and this morning he expected the treat after he went, so we have made a bit of progress. :wub::chili:

He still will just squat in the house if I am not watching him. I mean, if I take my eyes off of him for just a second, he squats. Right next to me. He doesn't go and do it somewhere where I can't see him.

I think he knows that I want him to go outside, but he doesn't know how to ask. I am considering buying jingle bells to hang by the door, but I don't want to overwhelm him with too much at the same time. :smilie_tischkante:

Thanks again for all of the advice. I really appreciate everyone weighing in with their tips. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Crate or tether him. No in between. Celebrate big right then and there each time he goes outside. I am sure my neighbors thought I was crazy too. My dog however knew I was thrilled and she was very happy to please me.I adopted a rescue about 6 weeks ago. I used the crate very little as she had already lived 8 years in a cage and I wanted her free so I spent lots and lots DID I SAY LOTS of time with her tethered to me. In about 3 days time we were 95% potty trained. Any accidents were my fault and there were very very few, as each accident is a confusing step backward. If you work and can't tether and don't like the crate idea which for a puppy needs to be frequent outs anyway , then get the Xpen. Puppy has to learn it can not go anywhere anytime in the house. Never scold for accident. Just praise for when it's right. Puppies give you lots of chances to get it right. Good luck. By the end of 3 weeks she had free run of the house.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Up to you vs pad, but I found using them, that it made it much easier to get through the puppy phase with a pee pad lined Iris pen, somewhere you can easily pop them whenever you need to do something and you can't watch him. Pop him in first thing in the morning with a full bladder and leave him there until he performs, he will, even if you have to give him a drink or snack in there, it has to happen.  I can't imagine puppy training these days without a pen. 

As far as going outside after pee pad training, I found both my girls took to it instantly, I just simply took them outside on a full bladder first thing in the morning, gave tons of treats and they were there. Their bladders are pretty uncomfortable at that time so it makes it easy. Mine prefer to go outside, but are happy to use the pee pads when not, which makes it great if you have to go out for a few hours knowing they have pee pads to use. 

That being said, I trained two dogs the other way, outside only, my Bichon I used the crate/tether technique, after a pee outside the dog remains tethered to me at all times, except for a short period after a pee, and took her out at mealtimes etc. I think it is a lot harder with the small bladders on the tiny maltese.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Up to you vs pad, but I found using them, that it made it much easier to get through the puppy phase with a pee pad lined Iris pen, somewhere you can easily pop them whenever you need to do something and you can't watch him. Pop him in first thing in the morning with a full bladder and leave him there until he performs, he will, even if you have to give him a drink or snack in there, it has to happen.  I can't imagine puppy training these days without a pen.
> 
> As far as going outside after pee pad training, I found both my girls took to it instantly, I just simply took them outside on a full bladder first thing in the morning, gave tons of treats and they were there. Their bladders are pretty uncomfortable at that time so it makes it easy. Mine prefer to go outside, but are happy to use the pee pads when not, which makes it great if you have to go out for a few hours knowing they have pee pads to use.
> 
> That being said, I trained two dogs the other way, outside only, my Bichon I used the crate/tether technique, after a pee outside the dog remains tethered to me at all times, except for a short period after a pee, and took her out at mealtimes etc. I think it is a lot harder with the small bladders on the tiny maltese.



Great post! I agree with all you're saying. I love knowing they don't need to hold and wait for me to go potty. Specially with 4 dogs, I'd stay half of my day bringing them out. Lol. 

I think you could get the training bells for the door, now it's the time to introduce him to those and really reinforce it. Consistency is the key. 

My dogs love their pen, we call it their condo. Elena goes nap there all the time and if I'm leaving for too long each girl stay on their own condo with water and pee pad. Having them setup like that since the beginning makes it easier, they don't have a choice but pee on the pad.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

silverhaven said:


> Up to you vs pad, but I found using them, that it made it much easier to get through the puppy phase with a pee pad lined Iris pen, somewhere you can easily pop them whenever you need to do something and you can't watch him.


This WOULD be nice. 



Dominic said:


> My dogs love their pen, we call it their condo. Elena goes nap there all the time and if I'm leaving for too long each girl stay on their own condo with water and pee pad. Having them setup like that since the beginning makes it easier, they don't have a choice but pee on the pad.


Oh my goodness. :wub::wub::wub: Now I want to get him a pen. Haha. Good thing I get paid Friday.:thumbsup:

Do you think I would be setting him back in his training to switch to pads/outside now? We have been working on outside only for three weeks, and he seems to be doing okay, it just frustrates me that it is a slow process. We haven't had ANY accidents in the house today AT ALL, though.:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

well you are the Mom but I sure think it's gonna be confusing for him to be going outside now and then you setting up the pen and pads and telling him to go there. dilemna for sure.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I crate trained both my boys to go outside. I took them out frequently-in the beginning it felt like every 15 minutes they had to go. At night I would get up once or twice to let them out. When they pottied outside I made a huge deal of it and gave them a treat. 

I think potty pads are fine if you want to go that route, sometimes I wish I had-however, I believe it's best to choose one method and stick to it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have no experience with training them to only go potty outside  but I'm glad they go on the pad! We had a guest dog over for 3 weeks and he only wanted to go outside, it's definitely not my thing.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I tell the pups to"Pick a spot". I also take their water away at about 7pm.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think one of the big advantages of having a little dog is that they can use pee pads, when I had bigger dogs, it was always an issue and a worry, getting back to let them out. Also I found it a pain to keep having to let them out all the time. Sometimes it was just that they wanted a look around the garden LOL. right when you are in the middle of something, but you rush just incase..... pee pad, always available right there. I am glad I can open the door and the girls are also happy to just run outside and perform too. Pee pads are also handy for when you are in a place or weather where it isn't very easy to take them outside. 

I don't think it will be that confusing or a set back. Like teaching a child two languages at once, they seem to get it just fine. There are two places I can go pee, outside or on this pad  each time I get really fab treats.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

silverhaven said:


> Pee pads are also handy for when you are in a place or weather where it isn't very easy to take them outside.
> 
> I don't think it will be that confusing or a set back. Like teaching a child two languages at once, they seem to get it just fine. There are two places I can go pee, outside or on this pad  each time I get really fab treats.



Since I live in Northeastern Ohio, pad training would be wonderful for winter. I'm going to talk to my fiancé about it and hopefully we will start this soon. I'm so proud of Cooper (and myself). No accidents in the house today at all!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

sassysharay said:


> Since I live in Northeastern Ohio, pad training would be wonderful for winter. I'm going to talk to my fiancé about it and hopefully we will start this soon. I'm so proud of Cooper (and myself). No accidents in the house today at all!


Excellent!! :aktion033:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I wrote a big long story and deleted it. Here is the short version. 
- make sure he doesn't have a medical problem
- PAY ATTENTION TO HIS SIGNALS. 
- take the water away in the evening And maybe occasionally throughout the day ( within reason). 
- treats and praise are a must at first
-maybe have him sniff near a tree or rock that another dog has used. It may help him get the idea. Or take him to the spot he used previously. 
- pee pads should not confuse him. It is a lifesaver in the dead of winter here in michigan. 
-an xpen was in our family room with her bed, and pee pad tray and food dish was used for about four months. We didn't let her out until she went again we made a big fuss 
- ringing a bell to go out has worked for some. Not for me but I continue to try this tool. 
- basically mine need to poo in the am after waking and after eating. Pee is usually shortly every time after drinking, after sleep(even a nap) after play. 
Good luck. And hang in there


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

sassysharay said:


> I am at my wits end with Cooper. I have been up with him for three hours and we have went outside probably 6 times. He has had 3 accidents in the house this morning! He pees every time I go outside, but if I take my eyes off of him for a second, he squats in the house too. He's been great about not going in his crate or in his bed.
> 
> I have read everything on house training. I have an alarm set to take him out every 20 minutes. I just can't get it to sink in for him. Knowing that this could take up to a year for him to be fully house trained really makes me want to cry.:smilie_tischkante:



**Please excuse/forgive me, normally I wouldn't post such an epic long in length post --but in this case I really thought I needed to include all of these details in order to try to help.*

You sound as desperate as I was in the beginning! :smilie_tischkante: Whatever you do just don't give up! There is hope & light at the end of the tunnel. Housebreaking my puppy was one of the most difficult things I've ever been through and that is no lie! I was sleep deprived in the beginning trying to train my dog as well & that didn't help my patience any or my positive outlook. Hang in there it will be worth it! We got Baby at 6 mos. old & he couldn't quite make the connection in his brain that we didn't want him doing his business inside of the house. 

Another factor in this, it's one other thing to point out is that in the beginning if your dog is a puppy, their puppy bladders aren't mature & they have to learn to be aware of having to go and then controlling & hold it just like a child would have to learn and it doesn't happen overnight, it takes some time. We never ever used potty pads or newspapers because we didn't want him to get into the habbit of thinking it was OK to go inside.

At first we tried the following house breaking method that failed before we found the right method that worked for us and we were then able to successfully house train our boy Baby which we did :amen:. 

First we tried this, it's what our vet told us and it didn't entirely work, which was "don't scold him when he goes potty on the floor, just ignore it and bring him outside & when he goes potty outside give him a great treat that he loves right after he goes." we tried doing this for a month or two and it wasn't effective or working at all. So we stopped doing part of it.

Instead what worked for us is the same thing that worked for my parents with house breaking their many dogs they've had over many years, this is what we did.
*
*First off let me start by saying we don't believe in hitting/physical force or excessive yelling & screaming at any animal. Doing those things just teaches the dog to fear you. *

What we do believe in and it worked for 'us' {& might work for you too} in the following detailed description: 

I need to point out that I am Lucky I am able to be home most of the time with my dog and was home throughout his house breaking period to keep a constant eye on him. I kept Baby near me at all times wherever I was inside of the house. If he and I were in a room with a rug that I was worried about I would sometimes have him on a leash attached to the leg of my chair if I was working at my desk for example so I could keep a closer eye on him. He and I were like conjoined twins for quite a while. 

it wasn't difficult to keep him near me because near me is were he wanted to be anyway. I could be a little bit more relaxed if he was in a room without a rug such as the kitchen, needless to say we spent A LOT of time in the kitchen during those early times of potty training! I would even barricade the exit to whatever room we were in with chairs or anything that would block him in so I could watch over him always out of the corner of my eye. Our kitchen had Baby gates to keep him in while I was busy cooking. 

As soon as I would see him crouching down to go to the bathroom anywhere inside the house I would say very loudly and firmly '*NO*!!' ,_{not screaming or yelling at the top of my lungs at him, but he knew I meant business!}_ sometimes I would repeat '*NO*' more than once to let him know that I didn't want his behavior that was happening at the moment. After a while he eventually began to get the idea that going in the house was bad. If I could stop him from completing going potty in the house I would scoop him up and bring him quickly outside, but sometimes once he began to go he couldn't stop himself. In that case I would just say 'no' and when he was finished I would clean it up using 'Natures Miracle'. 

Being that my Baby is a boy, & you also have a boy you might want to try using a *belly band *while you are training your boy. I bought mine on Amazon & had to order a few sizes until I found the right size that fit my boy not too tight. This cut down on pee pee accidents hitting the floor. Just put a thin sanitary napkin inside of it and wrap it around his waist, but not too tight. I especially made sure he wore a belly band if we were visiting other peoples homes during the potty training time. I found Belly bands indispensable while we were training.

However this saying 'no' on it's own alone did not work by itself, it only worked in combo with always, always giving him a treat immediately after he would successfully go potty outside {a tiny treat both after a poo or pee= if he did both 2 treats} , plus he would hear lots of 'good boy' :thumbsup: & get lots of love :wub: no matter how tired or exasperated I was. *Over time Baby began to understand that going inside the house was 'not' acceptable behavior* :smpullhair: *& going outside was the 'greatest thing ever'* :cheer:! 
We kept giving him teats for going potty outside long, long after he stopped going potty inside the house just to 'insure' that he would keep loving to go outside. I always had treats in my pocket at all times. Tiny ones that I would cut up even tinier. After about a year of being fully housbroken we gradually tapered off of giving the treats, he would get one every other time for example, than eventually we stopped entirely. 

At first we began to see less and less accidents, as he began to become more fully house trained he had a few final accidents and then after that they stopped completely. I didn't trust it at first and kept him in a belly band for a month or two after that just for insurance, but after some time went buy I became very confident after a while & I removed the belly band for good & haven't looked back since :aktion033:! The only time he's ever gone inside the house since that time was when he had a bit of tummy trouble once or twice & had diarrhea he couldn't control. 

_ Yes this all took a lot of time and effort_, and I was _exhausted_ all of the time for that first year of having him. *But it did get better and it was all worth it in the end!* And dare I say, yes I would go through it all again with another furbaby in the future! It's that worth it! My Baby is such a wonderful part of our family & a child to me that every bit of effort & frustration was worth it. He is able stay at home by himself for up to 4 hours, over night 9 hours, & hang with me in the kitchen or office for a few hours without needing to go out. His bladder has matured & he can hold it for a few hours & never any accidents. He will be 3 in September.

*Just keep at it and don't give up! Hang in there it will all be worth it!* :biggrin:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*House breaking issues*



sassysharay said:


> He hasn't showed any interest in the wee wee pads yet. The brand I bought says that they have an attractant on them, but he hasn't used them once and I have had them for a week. He goes outside most every time I take him out. If he doesn't, I crate him for 10 minutes and take him back out. Anytime he sniffs, I take him out.
> 
> What brand of wee wee pads do you use?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you are having this issue, but it might be something really simple. We have heard this same thing from hundreds of people, and some dogs just don't like the feel of puppy pads. While they are using them, their feet get wet (unless you are using an expensive pad) and this is uncomfortable for some dogs. If you use multiple pads, that gets expensive, and is not environmentally friendly. I understand from comments on this forum that people have had luck with washable pads.

I agree with the crating, but leaving the crate open to a play area. This way your fur baby won't feel confined or punished. This is perfect for times you are not home.

I bet soon he will get the "outside" thing. Keep us the praise and rewards. I look forward to hearing good news.

Kathy


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Just my opinion!*

{I wrote you an unusually exceptionally long bit of advice on page I think it's on page 3 of this thread, hope you were able to get a chance to read it, but you can take it or leave it of course!}
*I can't stress enough even though you feel frustrated :smpullhair:don't give up!* *There is light at the end of the tunnel even though it doesn't seem like that right now.* _*It will all be worth it & one day you will look back on it and laugh about it*_ :smrofl:! 

I remember clearly the frustration I felt when housebreaking my boy. The following is just my personal opinion, although I'm aware a lot of others believe in and had personal success training with wee-wee-pads {and no offense to those who prefer that method} I personally tend to agree with your boyfriend about training your fur child _to go directly outside_ & not using wee-wee-pads at all. My parents raised many dogs and never ever used the pads & had much success without them. I myself trained my first dog 'Kar' who is in heaven without pads, and I've trained my current fur child Baby to go outside without using pads. It always works for me {though it takes time to train them no matter what method you choose}. I think the old saying *'Good things don't come easy' *really applies here when it comes to raising a Maltese puppy! {or _any_ puppy for that matter!}

My fear about using Pads was that they are so similar to my rugs, or clothing that might be in a pile in the laundry room. I didn't want either of my dogs to get the idea it was 'OK' to go on rugs or clothing or ok to go inside of the house at all, I didn't want to confuse them. I figured instead of trying to teach my dogs 2 things {going on pads then going outside}, it was easier & more simple to teach them 1 thing = just going outside. Lots of praise, love & a special treat immediately after going potty & a firm 'NO' when having an accident in the house {no yelling & screaming though.} Bring the treats outside with you, it's a good idea to cut even the small treats up because you will be giving them often.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow lots of opinions here. My dog was trained for outside & pee pad simultaneously. He was taken outside several times a day. While inside we placed him in the iris pen with the crate & pee pad. I let him have the run of the house @ 5 months with pee pads in every room plus the bathrooms. (figured he did not think of peeing until the last second) After awhile I noticed he would only use the pee pads in the bathrooms so I removed the other ones. When leaving the house I always put him in the iris pen setup. After a year I took down the pen & he had the run of the house when we were gone. I have a dropcam & notice when we leave he goes in his crate & sleeps the whole time we are gone.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a little update on Cooper's progress: We are still working hard, but we still have a long way to go. Cooper will be 6 months old next week, and I have to keep reminding myself that he is still a baby and that he is a baby with a tiny bladder. I think I said this before, but he knows that we is supposed to go outside, but he doesn't know how to ask to go outside to go potty. He has very recently started to scratch at the door to go out, but only if he wants to go out to play. I was so excited the first time he scratched the door to go out, but was very disappointed when he just wanted to roll in the grass and play. 

I'm taking Cooper to obedience training later this month, and I am hoping that it helps me to learn more about training him in general. I have never trained a dog before, and neither has my fiance, so it's really a learning experience for us as much as it is for Cooper. 

I really appreciate all of the advice I have gotten from this thread, and this site in general. This is my go-to for advice on anything Maltese-related.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if I posted on here before, and I know there are wonderful methods posted on this thread. But IMHO I go by the belief that if they have an accident, It's our fault. I am still working with my puppy. She is 10 months. The problem is she is so fast. She is so tiny and close to the ground so she doesn't have far to squat. Lol. And if you don't catch them you can't scold them cause they won't understand. I finally caught her the other day. Hopefully she gets it now. 
The other thing I might suggest is that you don't worry so much about it. He will get it eventually. You just have to watch for his cues. Good luck


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Only pee pee pads for Polly*



Matilda's mommy said:


> I know how frustrating it can be, I thought Maddie would never get pad trained, but just like that one day she caught on:chili: we buy the pads with the bullseye in the middle.
> The problem I have is Maddie will not potty outside, I have walked her let her sniff etc, no way will she potty until I put down a potty pad on the ground.
> It's embarrassing :blush: I thought she would catch on being Matilda goes outside.
> Cooper sure is a cute little man :wub: I hope he catches on soon


Polly doesn't understand outside. When we go places I throw the pp pad on the ground. The people at freeway rest stops think I'm crazyolice:olice:

I will continue to try to cross train her for convenience sake.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*This is what I would do...*



sassysharay said:


> I think I said this before, but he knows that we is supposed to go outside, but he doesn't know how to ask to go outside to go potty. He has very recently started to scratch at the door to go out, but only if he wants to go out to play. I was so excited the first time he scratched the door to go out, but was very disappointed when he just wanted to roll in the grass and play.


This is what I would do if it were my dog & he was scratching at the door wanting to go out to play. I would use it as an opportunity to potty train. As soon as he scratches on the door, every time he does that I would put the leash on him & then take him immediately right outside to his potty spot & ask him to to go potty, then give him a tiny bit of a treat & lots praise.

Maybe if you keep doing that every time he scratches at the door something will eventually 'connect' in his mind and he will learn that scratching at the door will 'only' get him taken out to the potty area & a treat if he goes. Some people put 'dog bells' on their door specifically made for the dog to ring to go out, although I've never tried them, but I know they exist. Scratching at the door could serve the same purpose as bells all though bells would be easier to hear when you are in another room. 

The idea is to convert him from associating scratching at the door with 'play', to instead primarily mean 'going out to potty'. This is just an idea, take it or leave it of course! It sounds like you are doing great & making a lot of progress with him!* It's wonderful that he's trying to communicate with you!! *

We live on the second floor of our house where our kitchen & living room are, so when our dog asks us to go out to potty he can't scratch on the back door because it's downstairs. The location of the door made house breaking him more of a challenge. You have an 'advantage' with him being able to show you the door & scratch at it. When my housebroken adult dog tells me he has to go out to potty he comes to me & just stares at me, sometimes he scratches at something nearby me such as the leg of the chair to make a scratching sound, & sometimes he jumps up on my leg & looks into my face, and sometimes he even lets out a tiny cry or two. Eventually I became able to read his signals. 

Eventually you will be able to communicate with each other & you will know when your dog has to go. It would be great though if your dog could learn to associate the scratching at the door with going potty, that would make it much easier to tell you in the beginning, & you will know for sure that he needs to go potty. I don't think my boy was fully housebroken until he was closer to a year old {if I'm remembering correctly}. I started house breaking him at about 5 mos. old which is the age he was when we got him. Continued good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

How about a new hairstyle? My daughter came up with it


----------

